# La Herencia Cubana Salomon La Herencia Cubana Salomon Cigar Review - Great bbq smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Had this with a bunch of friends at an all day BBQ, made for a great day. The draw and burn were very good, the flavors went well with a light bee...

Read the full review here: La Herencia Cubana Salomon La Herencia Cubana Salomon Cigar Review - Great bbq smoke


----------

